# Nordendkarten-Set



## dianteli (28. März 2009)

Hallo,

mir fehlt irgendwie der Durchblick bei den Nordendkarten-Sets - fasse mal zusammen was ich zu wissen glaube und vielleicht könnt ihr mir mit dem Rest weiterhelfen oder mein "geglaubtes Wissen" korrigieren:

Ich kann als Schriftgelehrter ja Nordendkarten herstellen, da kommt per Zufall immer eine andere Karte raus, z.b. Untodeskarte oder Chaoskarte oder sonst eine. Wenn ich 8 von einer Serie (Ass bis sieben) habe kann ich die zu einem Set zusammenbasteln. Das Set kann ich dann am Dunkelmondjahrmarkt eintauschen. 
Jetzt weiss ich aber überhaupt nicht mehr weiter:
Brauch ich pro Klasse (also z.b. Priester, Schurke, usw...) ein bestimmtes Kartenset zum eintauschen oder kann ich mir dann beim Eintauschen aussuchen was ich bekommen will, also was für meine Klasse am Besten ist.

Hoffe ihr könnt da Licht ins Dunkel meiner Gedanken bringen.

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## fran72 (28. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hallo Also Nur bei Adligenkartenset kann man das je nach klasse aussuchen 
die anderen haben feste stats wie trefferwertung usw.


----------



## dianteli (28. März 2009)

Ah danke schön, war ich ja doch net so ganz verkehrt.
Dank dir.

Kann von mir aus geschlossen werden.


----------



## Æxodus (8. April 2009)

fran72 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit den festen Werten auf einigen Karten, da hast du recht. Jedoch ist auf keiner "trefferwertung" vorhanden. Hier nochma alle Karten im Überblick aufgelistet:

*Untodeskartenset*

Untodeskartenset (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44294)

*Chaoskartenset*

Chaoskartenset (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44276)

*Prismenkartenset*

Prismenkartenset (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44259)

*Adligenkartenset*

Adligenkartenset (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44326)

viel Spass damit

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Blueullr (24. April 2009)

Ist bei den Kartensets eines dabei was für Palatanks taugt?

Blue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (24. April 2009)

ganz ehrlich, leider nein. Für Tanks ist da nix dabei

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Kellon (24. April 2009)

So Pauschal würde ich dass nicht behaupten. Das Schmuckstück aus dem Adligenkartenset mit seinen 90 Agi ist zumindest für Druiden nicht zu verachten.
Beim Proc dann nochmal 300 auf den höchsten Wert, was vermutlich auch Agi sei dürfte ist ne ganze Menge Avoid.


----------



## Æxodus (24. April 2009)

Kellon schrieb:


> So Pauschal würde ich dass nicht behaupten. Das Schmuckstück aus dem Adligenkartenset mit seinen 90 Agi ist zumindest für Druiden nicht zu verachten.
> Beim Proc dann nochmal 300 auf den höchsten Wert, was vermutlich auch Agi sei dürfte ist ne ganze Menge Avoid.



Das war net Pauschal gemeint sondern eine Antwort die sich auf die Frage vom Blueullr bezogen hat!! 
Für Palatanks gibt nunmal nix wirkliches vom Nordend Kartenset.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendeine Grandeur Karte vom Adligenset kann man immer benutzen jedoch ist keine speziell auf tanks ausgerichtet ;=)

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Rygel (21. Mai 2009)

ich überlege mir das adligen-kartenset nicht zu kaufen, sondern zu erfarmen. pflanzen pflücken (da habe ich nen 80er-char) und dann von ner bekannten mahlen lassen. dann eine norhtrend-karte bauen lassen, gucken was dabei raus kommt und dann die adligen-karten behalten und die anderen im AH verkaufen (und vom erlös dann adligenkarten kaufen).

haltet ihr das für sinnvoll? oder ist es leichter einfach per alchimie und pflanzenkunde gold im AH zu machen und dann die karten einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## Nanimo (30. Mai 2009)

Das Verkaufen der Karten die du nicht brauchst lohnt nicht wirklich so ist es zumindest bei mir auf dem Server. Da bringen nur Adligen Karten wen man die Doppelt hat Gold oder sind gut zum Tauschen.


----------



## Fraenver (28. Dezember 2009)

Ma ne frage: Wie macht man denn mit diesen Kartensets (oda Karten) gold machen?
Wenn man das kann...viel oda wenig?


----------



## Seonaid (29. Dezember 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich überlege mir das adligen-kartenset nicht zu kaufen, sondern zu erfarmen. pflanzen pflücken (da habe ich nen 80er-char) und dann von ner bekannten mahlen lassen. dann eine norhtrend-karte bauen lassen, gucken was dabei raus kommt und dann die adligen-karten behalten und die anderen im AH verkaufen (und vom erlös dann adligenkarten kaufen).



Na, dann - viel Spass !

Ich hab nen Inschriftenkundler und nen Blümchenpflücker. Ich hab es innerhalb einiger Wochen nicht geschafft das Adligenkarten-Set zusammen zu bekommen, da zum einen die Dropchance seeeeeeeehr niedrig ist und zum anderen wenn Adligen-Karte droppte, dann ganz sicher eine die ich schon hatte. Außerdem konnte ich keine Blumen mehr sehen ....

Ich hab mir dann das Kartenset für 3750 Gold gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du musst bedenken, daß Du 5 Blumen brauchst um sie zu mahlen. Aus den Blumen kommt vorwiegend Partikel raus um Meerestinte zu machen und nur wenige Partikel für Schneegestöbertinte. Für eine Dunkelmondkarte brauchst Du 6 x Schneegestöbertinte und 3 x Meerestinte zuzüglich 3 Äonenleben. Du kannst zwar 10 Meerestinten gegen 1 Schneegestöbertinte tauschen, aber trotzdem farmst Du Dich an Blumen zu Tode. 

Die Karten aus den nicht-Adligen-Karten-Sets verkaufen sich nicht gut. Ich glaube für ne Chaos-Karte gibt es ca. 70 Gold auf unserem Server, für eine Adligenkarte legst Du ab 600 - 700 Gold aufwärts hin. Ich werde zwar weiterhin Dunkelmondkarten herstellen mit dem Inschrifti, aber die für mich selbst (bzw. meinen Jäger) hab ich mir im Handelschannel gekauft.


----------



## The_Ground_Zero (7. Januar 2010)

Fraenver schrieb:


> Ma ne frage: Wie macht man denn mit diesen Kartensets (oda Karten) gold machen?
> Wenn man das kann...viel oda wenig?



das adligenset kostet bei uns auf dem realm 7,5k

also gold bringt es alle mal nur bist du das zam hast vergeht eine menge zeit


----------



## Æxodus (12. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab vor ung. nem halben jahr, innerhalb 3 Wochen 3 Adligenkartensets vertickt. Einmal für 11k und die andern 2 für jeweils 10k, jaja damals waren die noch so viel wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also insgesamt etwas über 30k in 3 Wochen. und jetzt? Steh ich da mit nur noch 3k. Einfach zu viel für scheissdreck ausgegeben. Häte ich gewusst, dass irgendwann mal nen questitem dropt das nen schönes schwert als Belohnung bietet, dann hät ich das Gold behalten. Mist warum sagt mir das keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist im prinzip ganz einfach das Set zusammen zubekommen. Teils farmen, teils ins Ah investieren, evtl fehlende Karte(n) kaufen bzw die Blümchen dazu. Das ist schon das ganze Geheimnis. Und mittlerweile sind die einzelnen karten echt net mehr teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Æxo


----------

